# Smoker DH is building



## Constance (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought you'd like to see what my husband has been working on this winter.
This is the monster that split his head open when the lid fell. 

The Smoke Ring :: View topic - pics Of smoker construction in progress

Coalminer is my DH.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow Connie that is a monster..Kim is going to have the time of his life using that baby.  He has really worked hard if he is building this one..

kades


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2008)

Kadesma, he's making it for the son-in-law and his buddies at the volunteer fire department up the road, in the tiny farm town of St. Peter, Il. They cook for a lot of fairs and special events.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

That is a wonderful thing he is doing Connie..What a nice guy..
kades


----------



## Constance (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll keep him.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeettttttt!! I grew up in a small town in Iowa, and I remember our Fire Department had one of these for big events as well. But not nearly as nice as this one, it was much more simpler. They could grill on it or set up the griddle on it and do their pancake breakfast, that was about it.
So, very nice!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 31, 2008)

Out standing. If I was  young man again I would have a Q rig just about what you have pictured.  As a chef in fancy cclubs I did not get a chance to bbq very often but do love to bbq when ever I can.  Now I am too old and busted up to do very much  darn!!!!!


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2008)

Kim and I are pretty old and busted up too, Dave. You gotta work with what ya got. Things just take a little longer than they used to.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Wart (Jan 31, 2008)

Outstanding!

That is pretty much what I envisioned for our Club (Moose). They want something for direct heat grilling in stead of smoking so ours would have fire grates and ash doors.

For some reason they have been resistant, I hope because they can't 'see it' and not because of organizational inertia.

FWIW anhydrogenous ammonia tanks are very similar to if not the same as propane tanks. If someones thinking of doing this condemned propane tanks are available. Once you know how to inert them they are not a danger.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes! I remember the split head post - ouch ouch still. What a piece of work he has done! Congratulations to your husband.


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a long way from done, Dave. When Kim's done with the construction, our other son-in-law, who is an accomplished body man, will smooth it off and paint it. He's very good. 
I'll be sure to send you pictures when it's finished.


----------



## Wart (Feb 1, 2008)

Constance said:


> It's a long way from done, Dave. When Kim's done with the construction, our other son-in-law, who is an accomplished body man, will smooth it off and paint it. He's very good.
> I'll be sure to send you pictures when it's finished.



Smooth it and paint it?

I was thinking more of building a 'get her glowing hot' fire in the smoking chamber and burning out anything that may have permeated the metal. 

I sort of cringed when I saw the tank already had a coat of white, I don't know what paint was used but most will start smelling when they get hot. And outgassing paint (and body filler) might not be the healthiest thing to have around the food.

I may be worrying about nothing, but if I were you/he I would give it a good, hard, way hot test run before taking it anywhere.


----------



## Constance (Feb 1, 2008)

Wart, there's no paint on the smoker yet. It's just been sand-blasted. And yes, it will have to be seasoned. 
Only the outside will be painted. 

Here are some newer pictures, including the inside of Kim's shop.

The Smoke Ring :: View topic - smoker construction in progress II


----------



## Wart (Feb 1, 2008)

Constance said:


> Wart, there's no paint on the smoker yet. It's just been sand-blasted.



Nice blast job!




> And yes, it will have to be seasoned.



Seasoning is one thing, what I wrote about is another.

The metal needs to be made inert, seasoning probably would not get hot enough. 




> Only the outside will be painted.



I had assumed that.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

that is wonderful. wish my lazy hubby get off his retired butt and do something. !!


----------



## Constance (Feb 16, 2008)

Tell your hubby that he'll live longer if he stays busy. But it should be something he likes to do...after all, one should enjoy retirement.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2008)

Constance said:


> Tell your hubby that he'll live longer if he stays busy. But it should be something he likes to do...after all, one should enjoy retirement.


 trouble is he doesn't like to do anything .


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> trouble is he doesn't like to do anything .



I have the same affliction. The only problem I have is I never know when I'm done doing nothing


----------

